# Ghastly Period!!



## GinaAnn (May 21, 2003)

Hi Peter, Really do not know if you will be able to help me. First a quick introdution. I am 34 and have had 2 miscariages aged 18 and 26, both these ended fairly early on. Miscariages do run in my family. I have B neg rh blood. I have just failed my first icsi attempt. I have got bocked tubes. I have mild endo. The whole process went really well, I had 9 eggs and 8 fertilised. I then had 2 X 4 cell embies put back in. Then it all went wrong. I know you have heard this all before!! Well I was doing well until 8 days post ET when I knew I was no longr pregnant. Boobs went flat, tummy also flatened and after a few more days I went into normal pre af feelings. After 2 days of af I had 2 Lumps come out of me (sorry) these were not just lumps of blood but had pale skin coloured parts and were very stringy. I am sure these were my embies.....making me think that they had actually implanted but had died. Now I realise that this cold be normal but as I have already suffered 2 early m/c's I am certain that I have a problem. 
Now down to my question.......is there any tests I could have that could check out why they are not progressing past the early pregnancy stage. 

Kind Regards 

Gina


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

GinaAnn said:


> Hi Peter, Really do not know if you will be able to help me. First a quick introdution. I am 34 and have had 2 miscariages aged 18 and 26, both these ended fairly early on. Miscariages do run in my family. I have B neg rh blood. I have just failed my first icsi attempt. I have got bocked tubes. I have mild endo. The whole process went really well, I had 9 eggs and 8 fertilised. I then had 2 X 4 cell embies put back in. Then it all went wrong. I know you have heard this all before!! Well I was doing well until 8 days post ET when I knew I was no longr pregnant. Boobs went flat, tummy also flatened and after a few more days I went into normal pre af feelings. After 2 days of af I had 2 Lumps come out of me (sorry) these were not just lumps of blood but had pale skin coloured parts and were very stringy. I am sure these were my embies.....making me think that they had actually implanted but had died. Now I realise that this cold be normal but as I have already suffered 2 early m/c's I am certain that I have a problem.
> Now down to my question.......is there any tests I could have that could check out why they are not progressing past the early pregnancy stage.
> 
> Yes, if possible you could get chromosomal studies done on any miscarriage material. This will at least tell you if the genome of the fetus is normal.
> ...


----------

